# Vizsla and apartments



## maxshanahan (Jun 9, 2014)

I am 20 years old, and live in a town home that is just below 1000 sq. with the exception of school, twice a week, I am very active and free. I was wondering if anyone has any advice as to weather or no this will work out for me? thanks!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Max - not where you liVe - but how you live - these mutts need time off lead - more important !!!!!! they need your time - you answerd your own ?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The only problems I have heard are neighbors complaining about the pup barking during crate training, and getting them out to potty in time if you don't live on a ground floor.

Not apartment related.
One thing I have noticed is a good many new owners do not research areas to exercise the pup, before they purchase them. These pups need places to run off lead. As they get older they require larger areas.
You can get by with a few acres when they are small, but a few hundred is optimal when they reach the teens and older.
If a V pup is in your plans start checking out national parks, and grass lands. Some are off lead and some enforce leash laws. Then hiking the trails to find good areas to run a pup.

Just keep in mind, this breed has a long life spam, and could possibly be a family member till your 35. Its a big commitment, and you will be having a lot of life changes over those years.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

With all pups they like to chew so if you are going to be mad if your pup eats your new shoes or your computer cord then probably not a good idea. No going out of town unless you can get someone to watch it. Also while its little they can not be locked in a crate for long periods of time because they can't hold their bladders. Not sure if you rent or own but if you do rent make sure it is ok if you can have pets. If you can't own pets do not think for a second you will get away with getting a dog... They WILL find out. If you are up for waking every couple hours in the middle of the night and cleaning up its pee and poop and making sure you can give it the amount of exerciser need a day then I say go for it! Good luck in what you decide just remember its a long term commitment.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Max... I am very curious about the reasons you are choosing/thinking about this breed ??
Please understand, I am not being critical, or judgmental...just curious???

I was a mother ( of human children at age 18 and 20) Of course it changed my life beyond belief... 
I use this analogy because this dog will be just like a human child asides from the fact you can lock them in a crate.

They are beautiful, precious,loving, heart stealing... ornery, distributive, disobiediant, demanding(beyond imagination) adorable, sweet, loving, cuddly,
your best friend, your worst enemy, the biggest pain to find a sitter for when you want a romantic week end with your best new lover. 
I could go on and on.... 

Having lost my freedom at the tender age of 18 and having two babies at 20... I strongly...STRONGLY Pray, you give this decision a decade of consideration. 
Believe me when I say... This is from the very depth of my heart...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

maxshanahan said:


> I am 20 years old, and live in a town home that is just below 1000 sq. with the exception of school, twice a week, I am very active and free. I was wondering if anyone has any advice as to weather or no this will work out for me? thanks!


This Thread seems to have stalled, and I guess It is my fault, so let me expand my original thought...
IMO a V can adapt to any living space, as long as the owner can adapt to the needs/ characteristics of the dog, This must include potty, zoomies, exercise, security, safety, loving attention (lots of that) etc.
However the characteristics of this breed (Beautiful,loving, sweet) are "Beyond Normal Demanding" because of their needs (attention, control, EXERCISE) Having said this, I would direct any perspective new Vizsla owner to search this "Forum History" for threads related to Social life, Vacations without the dog, Pet sitters or Dog walkers, etc.
I know there are many past threads that deal with the amount of life that now revolves completely around the dog. My own included. 
There is also the expense... this is an area that is rarely thought about before one gets a new pup, or dog. The cost of premium Food, chews and toys, routine medical, and ( God forbid ) accidents, allergies, illnesses.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

tknafox2 - Funny you mentioned the "beyond normal demanding". My husband works out of town during the week and comes home on the weekends. This past weekend, I did the driving. My husband stays with his parents in a rather small house (not an issue - just a fact). Our dogs are used to having their space to stretch out, our fenced yard to run in, and their own routine. Bristol, our V, was very antsy this weekend to the point of being naughty. She wasn't getting the attention she wanted at all, so she created her own drama. Our labs tend to go with the flow and our vizsla doesn't at all. Since she was out of her element, her needy behavior was more evident. My husband said, "When did she become so needy?!" My answer - "She is just being Bristol."


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

At the age of 20 I would recommend no pets or just getting a cat. I'm 30 and our Vs are 3 and 2. No matter how much I love them, we still can't do all the things we want to do. It's just like having a kid. No weekend trips on short notice, or ever if we can't take them, no long days in the city, no staying overnight with some friends/family, no visiting the friends or family out of town because you have the pup and they're not welcome at EVERYONE's house, no letting your guard down when you do take them somewhere (they will steal food or pee on something or lick kids faces, etc.).

Your school situation will only last so long. Then when you get a job you'll feel bad going out after work and therefore won't do it bec your dog was home all day, likely crated, and needs OUT. l

V ownership is wonderful but it comes with many sacrifices. Is it worth it to you? Oh, a have at least a few grand saved bec I'm pretty sure these guys cost more after initial purchase than most dogs.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Also, you can't rely on anyone! Friends and family who say they'll ahve the dog to stay will change their mind unexpectedly (even on the best trained dog) and you have to be ok with that (I'm better at preaching then practising that one!).

They are amazing, if I had my time again I'd start volunteering to walk/run dogs for a local shelter when younger to get loads of time with dogs who I could give back at the end of the day. We were happy to be completely tied down (now in my 30s), but I wouldn't have had the time in my 20s.

Best of luck in your decision!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I think it really depends on the individual. I certainly could have handled (and enjoyed doing so) a V in my early 20's...

Also, we have a V in an apartment (at least for a couple more months). It's very doable but it requires a ton of commitment to their exercise. Crate training was the only rough part.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

We've had our fella in an apartment (about 650 sq. ft) for about 6-7 months now and will likely be apartment dwellers for years to come -- probably until the baby boomer hogs are out of the way in retirement homes.

Never been a problem. Just needs about 4 miles a day of running and/or biking, and some mind/sniffing games, or an hour zooming around at the dog park.

I honestly don't think Vs are quite as demanding versus other active dogs as the forum makes them out to be. Ours is a really active velcro dog, but so long as cardio is a regular part of your life, you enjoy training a dog, your idea of a weekend vacation is camping, and you can give affection, these are pretty easy dogs who are very pliable and adaptable.

No yard has never been a problem for us. Apartments are fine. 

Raising a puppy is just plain hard regardless of whether you're in a house, on the farm, in an apartment, or living/working out of a logging camp at a national forest. The time to do it is probably whenever the time is right -- it's rare in life that you'll have the kind of schedule flexibility and availability that you'll need to raise a puppy. If it's something you want to do, seize that rare opportunity!

Now I need to go put in a canoe reservation for this weekend at a state park -- we're teaching our fella to balance in prep for the Boundary Waters this summer!

Two cents,
-MrA


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

mrmra said:


> We've had our fella in an apartment (about 650 sq. ft) for about 6-7 months now and will likely be apartment dwellers for years to come -- probably until the baby boomer hogs are out of the way in retirement homes.
> 
> OUCH!!
> I guess I wasn't aware that younger generations really felt like that. I always thought we "Boomers" were envied a bit. We have had it all, freedom as kids, cutting edge inventions/inventors, Muscle cars, Mickey Mouse Club,( I even went to Disneyland on opening day) ...on and on and on... best part is we are fit, active, and healthy... I guess that is why I'm attracted to MY beautiful Vizsla... He helps me stay on top of my game.
> It is going to be a long while before this hog moves into the retirement home.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> mrmra said:
> 
> 
> > We've had our fella in an apartment (about 650 sq. ft) for about 6-7 months now and will likely be apartment dwellers for years to come -- probably until the baby boomer hogs are out of the way in retirement homes.
> ...


----------



## awrobinson (Jun 24, 2014)

I have been reading this forum for a while but decided to join just to answer this! Ha ha. I have (along with my girlfriend Katie) a Vizsla named Finn. He is 1 year and 2 months old. A lot of thought went into choosing this breed, and partially because of what you mentioned...we both live in apartments. Katie's is pet-friendly but with no yard...mine is NOT pet-friendly, yet has a yard. Strange, I know. 

We ultimately decided to go with the Vizsla, but found that my small yard was not enough for him! So Finn has really gotten us much more active than we anticipated, which is a great thing! We go for runs, we take him hiking, we go swimming, we go to fenced in parks late at night when no one is around and just let him RUN! In return he is the most loyal, smart, genuinely sweet dog I've ever been around.

With that being said, I am 30 and Katie is in her late 20s. We are pretty active and are fortunate enough to have friends who are okay with a crazy dog being around, but a lot of our "going out" days are behind us. At least unscheduled nights out, that is. He goes everywhere with us. Be prepared for a constant companion!

Also, they are very smart and will take to house training quickly, at least Finn did. Having him in an apartment has really been a non-issue. I hope this helps!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We live in an 1800 SQ townhouse, no yard. Honestly, there are tons of dogs in our community and our pups get MORE exercise than people with a yard who dump their dogs in the yard to be by themselves! Our V gets outside time, off leash, every day. We have lots of dog parks and spaces where he can run free. We are more apt to walk him than people with yards... because we have to! The only problem I have with the townhouse has been the stairs - four levels that Wilson goes crashing down all the time. He hasn't hurt himself (yet) and I hope that he stops crashing at top speed now that he's a bit older (has slowed down a bit).

As for barking, we nipped the barking really fast when he was a pup. Didn't tolerate it. As a consequence, he doesn't bark except when appropriate (late night, strange noises, etc) and then it's just a warning bark. So there you go. 

Like someone previously said - it's not WHERE you live. It's HOW you live!


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

mlwindc said:


> We live in an 1800 SQ townhouse, no yard. Honestly, there are tons of dogs in our community and our pups get MORE exercise than people with a yard who dump their dogs in the yard to be by themselves! Our V gets outside time, off leash, every day. We have lots of dog parks and spaces where he can run free. We are more apt to walk him than people with yards... because we have to! The only problem I have with the townhouse has been the stairs - four levels that Wilson goes crashing down all the time. He hasn't hurt himself (yet) and I hope that he stops crashing at top speed now that he's a bit older (has slowed down a bit).
> 
> As for barking, we nipped the barking really fast when he was a pup. Didn't tolerate it. As a consequence, he doesn't bark except when appropriate (late night, strange noises, etc) and then it's just a warning bark. So there you go.
> 
> Like someone previously said - it's not WHERE you live. It's HOW you live!


I think this is a fantastic comment, and I wholeheartedly agree. Lazlo is restricted to a small courtyard and single garage during weekdays. We live in a tri-level townhouse, so Lazlo has had to negotiate stairs now that he's too heavy to be carried. We live near a lake & creek with LOTS of trails and within walking distance of a few official and non-official dog parks. Lazlo gets exercised 1.5-2 hours a day (mostly off-leash), and I think does much better than a dog who doesn't get exercised, but who lives in a big yard.


----------



## Steve Kipp (May 11, 2014)

Ricci and I spent 6 years in an apartment. You will become real active that's for sure...we had a great time. Fortunately we lived in the Denver area with tons of dog friendly stuff to do. The only problems I had, he went through a little phase where he was extremely reactive to stuff outside of the window...people walking by, dogs, etc. I had to crate him to get that settled but overall the apartment thing worked. I always had a walker stop by to let him out and often had friends that would take him for the day as he was so easy and everyone loved him.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We had our V in a 500sqft apartment for the first 1.5 years of his life and it wasn't an issue, but we were outside with him three hours per day, rain or shine. One hour in the morning, mid-day, and evening. Since he was young, we didn't run him. After the 18 month mark (when you should start running) he would probably be fine with 2 hours of running. 

Dont underestimate the time commitment. He would have driven us crazy if we didn't have the time to get him exercised. Even now having a house and a huge yard, he is outside at least 2 hours per day.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

IMO " It is not about the sq. footage at all, it is all about the responsibility and commitment. You could live in a garage, or a rented bedroom, and as long as you took care of the dogs many needs, and neediness... You are golden!


----------

